# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best pre workout energy boost

## d_nelly78

I am in the military and many days I get up at the butt crack of dawn and do military PT for an hour or two and then work all day. So needless to say most days I am not energized when I get off work so my workouts are half assed. When on cycle I have no problem but while off I am not motivated. I have tried No Explode, SuperPump 250. Labrada Supercharge, ECA Stack, clenbuterol and many others all with varying degrees of success. Just wondering what you all out there think is the best. Out.

----------


## llrockyll

personally i dont think anything works better then amp'd. ive heard no shotgun works good as well but havent tried it.

----------


## stumbras

I use nos energy drink and yohimbine

----------


## MeanMachine2000

Coffee...Caffine is my savior

----------


## Pumpitupnowkidnow

NO shotgun i hear is very good as well.. but as far as supplements stay away from them your better off just having some caffiene cuz if u read most of these supplements for energy are all caffeine, sugar, and vitamin B

----------


## Newguy4it

I agree,use coffee.. Just my thought


thanks, Lance

----------


## III

I have used both NO-xplode and NO-shotgun and I like NO-shotgun better....but recently I have been using Amplify O2 and it is superb!!!!!
I take an additional 3g of L-Arginine to enhance the effects, works really well!!!

----------


## rush_604

I use No-Shotgun defintely works, but its fuking disgusting.

----------


## IM MACHO

amp 02 bro!

----------


## Big

> amp 02 bro!


x2, if you haven't tried this stuff you don't know what you're missing, blows away anything else I've tried.

----------


## admirals56

no shotgun works real well just mix it with alot of water like 20 ounces to obsorb taste

----------


## mkcay7979

Amplify O2 is great i got some in nov and just ordered some more ...good stuf

----------


## prima07

400mg of caffine will get u goin like nothing else!!!

----------


## Dangercat00

4 Capsules of JetFuel have been great for me. It doesn't have any NO in it, but it is definitely the most effective caffeine supplement I have ever used.

----------


## Dobie-BOY

I LOVE speed stack. cranapple twist. turns me into a mad man. Kinda expensive though. To me the rush is worth it.

----------


## Ninjakid636

ck out fast twitch...The grape is the best flavor.... take one scoop the first 2 times and then go up to 2....i love it! Workouts without it dont even come close.

----------


## Manorexic

Animal Pump with a Monster brand coffee energy drink works best for me.

----------


## ForceIsStrongWithMyD

> I have tried ...ECA Stack


Please read this post before suggesting that the dude take caffeine. the C in ECA is Caffeine and if the guy has tried it already and told you it doesn't work for him, then why still suggest it?

Yes Caffeine works for me too, but clearly not for d_nelly. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## submissionman

Clearshot by Ergopharm is AMAZING! It is basically their AMP product in a liquid form. Hits you in no time.

----------


## CanthookitLs6

I used Armageddon a couple times, worked great. I have nothing else to compare it to though.

----------


## Garnelek

I mix some 0,5gr of caffeine and 1gr carnitine.works great for me

----------


## kickinit

> Coffee...Caffine is my savior


Yeah I second that, just Caffine rather then all the rest of the BS and its CHEAP!

----------


## GT2

What site can you order Amplify 02 from?

----------


## chopper9451

MAP Plasma core and sip a turbo tea while you lift. works awesome

----------


## thenextcutler

Monster energy drinks ftw - but don't mix with NO...

----------


## Kibble

Holy crap dude this has been a mega-bump!

----------


## thenextcutler

Lol I gotta learn to look at the date first, my bad

----------


## bob_the_builder

Try Power Performance Product's Body Storm, have heard a LOT of great stuff on this! I just got some from Nutrition Zone and i am about to test it out. 

http://www.powerperformanceproducts.com/indbs.html

----------


## Big

> Try Power Performance Product's Body Storm, have heard a LOT of great stuff on this! I just got some from Nutrition Zone and i am about to test it out. 
> 
> http://www.powerperformanceproducts.com/indbs.html


considering this thread is 2 1/2 years old and the original poster hasn't even been here in a year and a half, he probably won't take your advice lol.

----------


## big_k

> x2, if you haven't tried this stuff you don't know what you're missing, blows away anything else I've tried.


Big are you still liking the Amp 02 after almost 2 years?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Big

> Big are you still liking the Amp 02 after almost 2 years?


actually I do still have some  :Smilie:  that and the lipoflame kick ass

----------


## noddington

White Flood  :7up:

----------


## BeastIn916

Jack3d by USP labs hasnt failed me so far. I love it. Just have to get past that chlorine taste, but once you do...never had a shitty gym day so far since I used it. Relatively cheap ~$30

----------


## Kibble

Bippity Bump Bump!

Yeah bro Jack3d is awesome, I LOVE it.

I wanted to bump this to try and bring life back to these threads here

----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

I recommend Jack3d by USPlabs, and I havent even tried the stuff yet.....

But I also like Juggernaut by Infinite Labs!

----------


## NickyReps717

I'm lovin HEMO RAGE, using it for like 2 weeks now. Its great, keeps me going and energized.

----------


## Van Suka

> I recommend Jack3d by USPlabs, and I havent even tried the stuff yet.....
> 
> But I also like Juggernaut by Infinite Labs!


Just checked out Juggernaut online..Loads of vitamin B12!

----------


## 38jumper38

100% Colombia coffee, I'll take 2 cups before work out, I use cane sugar, just a little.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> I am in the military and many days I get up at the butt crack of dawn and do military PT for an hour or two and then work all day. So needless to say most days I am not energized when I get off work so my workouts are half assed. When on cycle I have no problem but while off I am not motivated. I have tried No Explode, SuperPump 250. Labrada Supercharge, ECA Stack, clenbuterol and many others all with varying degrees of success. Just wondering what you all out there think is the best. Out.


In terms of price-effectiveness, no product can possibly beat 400 mg of pure Caffeine.

As far as my pre-workout supplement experience goes, Jack3d by USPlabs kicks ass!

----------


## 07santafe

Ive tried NO shotgun and it works but damn that stuff tastes horrible. I recently got that jack3d stuff and it works pretty good but seems to make my ears and nose itch but kind of in a good way like i know its working. i also used no-xplode and tried musclepharms new one but dont care for flavor of it either.

----------


## testomax

Simple,cheap and effective: .....1 cup of cofee with sugar, bowl of oatmeal/porridge, creatine capsule(s), and 1 effervesant vitamin C tablet(ie it dissolves in water)

You do not need any fancy supplements

----------


## D.Pump

First of all,

stop all stimulants when you don't need them specifically for a energy boost (coffee, soda, etc). This will make the times when you do take them (preworkout) much more effective. The body develops tolerance to stimulants quickly especially caffeine. If you've been consuming several cokes a day your body is most likely pretty conditioned to caffeine and this may diminish the effectiveness of the preworkout stimulants. That being said...


JACK3D by USP labs
Ive tried a lot of preworkout drinks and JACK3D is by far my favorite. Can honestly say I've had great workouts for 3 months straight with the stuff.
1. Energy
2. FOCUS
3. Motivation
4. Pump

Tastes weird but it honestly is a good supplement from a lot of angles. Only 5 ingredients and small scoop size tell me theres hopefully not a bunch of fillers or random chemicals. Never met someone who didnt like Jack3d definitely worth a try.

----------


## Buddhabody

I agree. Jack3d is great. Finishing my first batch now. When I build up tolerance. I will pick up 1.M.R or ON NO Amin.o

----------


## Bullseye Forever

i really like ON Amino Energy now,i used to use White Flood,to many stimulants,but Amino Energy is much better imo,it doesnt give you that crazy energy,but a gradual pump and endurance throughout your workout

----------


## 386 Local

I use white flood because the stimulants are so mild, i'm sensitive to stimulants.... lol weird

Jack3d is good but it makes my heart beat so fast from all the stimulants I can't handle high rep days or do cardio (without puking) after I take it. White flood just gives me a super solid pump along with an endurance boost, without making me feel every single heart beat from my chest to my occipital lobe. I've tried probably a dozen pre-workouts and nothing comes to close flood IMO. I can also actually do cardio after my 45-60 min workout without any issues while using flood.

Amino energy sounds interesting, I'll have to check it out.

----------


## Muse

A while back, my little kick sup was, gaspari super pump 250:

----------


## Steel_Balls

There is a new on by Force Factor called Body Rush and I think it's the best pre-pump out there and what I've have ever. Amazing focus and hardly any crash compared to others.

----------


## Anaval

5-10g of Arginine
100mg Caffeine
150mg of R+ALA
= HUGE Pumps and energy

----------


## goof82

Jack3d or 1MR I found best results on, and value for $$

----------


## gbrice75

I've used a ton, Jack3d is still among my favorite. I've tried:

White Flood - weak IMO

Black Powder - decent at first, built up tolerance fast though

Muscle Marinade - not bad, but smells and tastes too fvcking disgusting to tolerate - and the burps go on forever

Noxipro - sucks

Hemo Rage Black Ultra Concentrate - decent, but not all it's hyped up to be IMO (I can easily use more than 1 scoop)

N.O. Xplode - garbage, never did a thing for me. I never get a pump from any of those NO supps, i'd rather go with an 'energy' supp like Jack3d

Napalm - only had a sample packet but don't remember it being anything special

I can't think of others but i'm sure i've tried some. I have NOT tried 1.M.R yet but should be receiving my order today! Will let you know what I think. 

So far, I think it's still Jack3d for me.

----------


## boz

> I've used a ton, Jack3d is still among my favorite. I've tried:
> 
> White Flood - weak IMO
> 
> Black Powder - decent at first, built up tolerance fast though
> 
> Muscle Marinade - not bad, but smells and tastes too fvcking disgusting to tolerate - and the burps go on forever
> 
> Noxipro - sucks
> ...



Agreed cant go wrong with JACK, all the rest give me bad come downs, and i feel like shit afterwards.

----------


## FireGuy

> I've used a ton, Jack3d is still among my favorite. I've tried:
> 
> White Flood - weak IMO
> 
> Black Powder - decent at first, built up tolerance fast though
> 
> Muscle Marinade - not bad, but smells and tastes too fvcking disgusting to tolerate - and the burps go on forever
> 
> Noxipro - sucks
> ...


OK, I just bought my first can of this, if I am not bouncing off the walls in the gym tonight I am sending what's left of it to you.

----------


## SilverBuilt

If you want to go the all natural route, green tea get's me up and kicking, although not as much as some of the synthetic energy boosters listed above.

----------


## lilnba

amp o2!!!!

----------


## dec11

> OK, I just bought my first can of this, if I am not bouncing off the walls in the gym tonight I am sending what's left of it to you.


what was the verdict? i found it superb for getting me through cardio, never used it for the weights

----------


## LeanDJC92

Jack3d is great, 1mr is better but when I build up a tolerance to both I use bullnox chewies.

----------


## crawdaddy

I swore by NO explode for over 3 years but it stopped working for me and made me feel like crap. Maybe my body built a tolerance or something, but now i just go natual... coffeeon a full stomach. works for me.

----------


## Brohim

I only use pre workout for hard day's like leg's or cardio and not each leg workout. But like someone else said don't use them all the time, stims everyday you will build up a tolerance and it won't be anything special once you take them.

----------


## aronjrsmil

> 400mg of caffine will get u goin like nothing else!!!


it will also send your heart rate through the roof. really anything more than 200 mg is too much. Go find some caffiene pills. they work great.

----------


## bubsy

i take 5g creatine a day is all it takes and i use to take 5 pink thais or an anapolin that was the best times anapolin my disco biscuit! put your head phones on and just jam away!

----------


## GoIrish22

I am a huge fan of Hemo Rage Ultra Concetrate, got a great price on it and it works very well for me, gets me zoned in and amped up, have also tried 1.M.R and it was not as good. Just my .02

----------


## ScrapMetal

I've used no-xplode for a coupla years. It's my favorite, but not a big caffeine boost. I personally don't like the jitters, but I acknowledge that caffeine is a great supp with lotsa benefits. I change pre-workout supps a couple times a year (just for change) but always go back.

----------


## slowpoison

2x200mgs of instalert or stay alert. 40-50mins pre wkot

----------


## rasc170

cant believe no one has said it yet..... and you guys wont believe me since im a noob on these boards, but:

craze by driven sports. NOTHING ive tried (and Ive tried tons!) can even come close to it! Dont take my word for it. Search on bb.com supplement forums and see what others are saying.

the focus, the endless energy...holy mother of god!

----------


## WarEagle

I'm a C4 and jack3D fan...I alternate weeks or months on the stuff. Both work better than anything I've tried and I've tried a lot. I get samples all the time and these two are the best for my $. There's one more that I really like but unfortunately I can't remember the name...Platinum something maybe? It's good because it almost forms a gelatin and has a slwer release which helps you keep the pump throughout the workout.

----------


## Van Suka

> 400mg of caffine will get u goin like nothing else!!!


Dude, that's a crazy high dose!

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## EKFitness

ECA stack and Jack3d cocktail

----------


## Randy_Mar

I'm a caffeine junkie, so it takes alot to make me say "wow!" I've tried tons of pre-workouts (jack3d, NO Explode, ECA stack, etc....)

But this recent one, literally makes my skin crawl. 
It's made by "*Chaotic labz*" , called *Equalizer*

Closest thing I can compare it to is taking 400-600mg of caffeine.

----------


## vinnyunc13

I have a high tolerance for most things out there so I can take it a few times then it won't work but I have found that mixing yok3d, Vitrix, and jacked or C4 will give me a crazy pump to where I never feel like stopping and I never have a crash afterwords as long as I eat well 30 min post

----------

